# This vape uses cigarette filters!?



## fbb1964 (25/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## CashKat88 (25/11/20)

Thats very interesting, I honestly thought this was that terrible iqos thing Marlboro make but it's an actual vape, I understand that the cotton type drip tip feels like a cigarette filter, should help with the struggle people have transitioning from the stinkies to vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------

